

JugglerShu/XVim: Modal editing for Xcode 4 - DHowett
https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim

======
weaksauce
Unfortunately this probably would have gotten more attention with a different
title("Vim editing mode for Xcode 4" maybe?). Interesting project but still
fairly alpha. Shu is pretty good at fixing bugs when filled. (I am not quite
sure he sleeps)

------
wxl
This is a seriously great piece of software. It works really well and
integrates perfectly, making it feel like it was a part of Xcode all along.
Wonderful work.

------
ndaversa
Just discovered this, amazing work.

